# Bought a tank drilled with 4 holes in bottom Help



## mbeach07 (Apr 5, 2010)

i am needing some help here to set up this 70 gallon tank i bought it has 4 holes drilled in it the holes are on the bottom of the tank where the sand would be with 2 holes together each set of the holes are on the other side of the tank in need of help on how to set it up for a sump someone please help 
thanks mike


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

There was another thread some where about patching holes. I believe the consensus was get a piece of glass and aquarium sealant and press the piece of glass down on a ring of aquarium sealant.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Why patch the holes? use them

the bigger hole is the supply, the smaller one can be used as a return/is a return.

meaning the holes need bulkhead connectors, PVC plumbing, ect then down to the sump.

PM me for more info, if you need to but the big holes are plumed to the sump with a length of pvc coming to the top of the tank aka trim ring height. I have 27" intake tubes on my 210 drilled.

Id sell the tank if you dont use the holes, but I highly recommend you using them, its pretty much the best filtration system for a filtered aquarium. Like I said let me know, I am building a 210 sumped now and also have a 3 other tanks sumped, only my QT tanks dont use sumps.

wet/dry sump or which direction are you going? salt or fresh?


----------

